
Microsoft apparently penalized OneDrive users due to abuse by few individuals - bontoJR
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/03/microsoft_onedrive_changes/
======
ableal
Relevant comment at ElReg (no link, about #36 or so, by MacroRodent):

 _" At least where I live, Lumia's were widely advertised with the promise of
bundling 15Gb of free OneDrive storage. Taking that away might catch the eye
of consumer protection agencies. No doubt there is some fine print somewhere
which allows Microsoft to renege on its promise, but the local consumer
ombudsman has in the past often taken a dim view of such tricks, when ordinary
people are concerned."_

(I had also just posted here the OneDrive feedback link given in this Register
piece:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505424)
)

------
bitmapbrother
That's just a convenient excuse. I would guess they were losing too much money
in cloud storage so they had to dramatically scale back. Typical Microsoft in
that they overpromised and underdelivered. They seem to have a habit of doing
this and never seem to learn. This stigma will always stay with them and
you'll always have to question any new or existing Microsoft service again.

------
unixhero
Aaaaah. Ye olde BAIT AND SWITCH

Damn, I was starting to like Onedrive.

